# Restroom required in Non-Public Storage Warehouse?



## jrsarch59 (Nov 12, 2014)

2009 IPC, Pennsylvania

I am designing a small 4000SF document storage facility that is unheated.  The only time it will have an occupant is when someone goes there to file a box of documents.  Is there a way to avoid having to install a restroom in the building?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 12, 2014)

403.1 Minimum number of fixtures. Plumbing fixtures shall

be provided for the type of occupancy and in the minimum

number shown in Table 403.1. Types of occupancies not shown

in Table 403.1 shall be considered individually by the code official.

The number of occupants shall be determined by the International

Building Code. Occupancy classification shall be

determined in accordance with the International Building

Code.

Storage S-1 - S-2, Structures for the storage of goods, warehouses, storehouse and freight depots. Low and Moderate Hazard.

Table 403.1 calls out the required fixtures........see the local AHJ to plead your case, code requires facilities.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 12, 2014)

Required, that is it.  If it is part of a larger complex and there is a bathroom within 500' you can make a case, otherwise a bathroom is required.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 12, 2014)

Just to add to the discussion though the facility may not be opened to the public (see OP title) employee toilet facilities are required:[P 403.3] 2902.3


----------



## jar546 (Nov 12, 2014)

The real questions are:

1) Will the RDP submit the plans without the restroom(s) so that the AHJ can flag it and look like the bad guy?

2) Will the RDP still call the AHJ to see if he/she will require a restroom, even though the code clearly requires it? (in hopes they will be stupid and say no out of ignorance)

3) Will the RDP explain to their client that a restroom is required whether or not they want one and they will be designing and submitting it that way?


----------



## jrsarch59 (Nov 12, 2014)

That's what I figured all...ugh.  The facility will be near another county facility so I will see if we can consider the warehouse as an accessory structure to that facility.  Thanks for the great responses!


----------



## mark handler (Nov 12, 2014)

It also needs to be accessible......


----------



## skipharper (Nov 19, 2014)

Request a code modification to eliminate.


----------



## steveray (Nov 19, 2014)

Agree with everyone above....required unless waived locally....


----------

